# Barista Express grind amount much less and does not change



## SteveB112 (Oct 27, 2020)

I recently noticed that my grind amount is much less and the setting knob makes no difference, Max or Min, grind amount is just the same?

I do clean the machine regularly so not too sure if this is a common issue or not? Is it? I think my model is the 875, any help appreciated, thank you.

Steve.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

SteveB112 said:


> I recently noticed that my grind amount is much less and the setting knob makes no difference, Max or Min, grind amount is just the same?
> 
> I do clean the machine regularly so not too sure if this is a common issue or not? Is it? I think my model is the 875, any help appreciated, thank you.
> 
> Steve.


 Can you grind more than once to hit your dose weight, or manually start/stop grinding, whilst grinding into a cup/pot on scales?


----------



## jimmyuk81 (May 5, 2021)

I believe the grind dial and single/double grind selector are essentially a fancy way of adjusting the grind time. Pretty weird if adjusting these genuinely makes no difference - have you tried going from minimum - single grind & lowest on the dial - to maximum, double grind & highest on the dial and weighing the comparative output?

I'd wholly believe clicking the dial a few notches up or down could give the same dose - it's not very accurate 🙂 - but going from min/single to max/double should show a fair few grams difference.

If it really is the same then I can only assume something's gone tits up with its internal electronics. Probably a warranty job if still under warranty?

Alternatively similar to @MWJB's suggestions, get some cheap precision scales and either weigh the beans before grinding manually - essentially using it as a single dose grinder - or weigh the dose into a cup instead of the portafilter.

I do the former when making a quick espresso with my BE and it's not too bad - there is quite a bit of retention in the BE grinder, but it's consistent enough for everyday coffee. I gave up on using the grind presets a while ago as they're just too inaccurate - made it almost impossible to dial in reliably.


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

SteveB112 said:


> I recently noticed that my grind amount is much less and the setting knob makes no difference, Max or Min, grind amount is just the same?
> 
> I do clean the machine regularly so not too sure if this is a common issue or not? Is it? I think my model is the 875, any help appreciated, thank you.
> 
> Steve.


 That grind amount knob is just a timer I think. Use a stopwatch and time the minimum, then the maximum. From there you will know if it's an issue with just that electronic part or something else.


----------

